# Gordon Adam's R34 GTR



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Gordon wants to thank Ben at GT-Culture for sourcing him such a great car.

Stunning GTR mate...


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

looks super! very agressive 

although the hood and the frontbumper dont seem to fit perfectly together


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree with the bonnet comment. looks shift, otherise, very nice. what sort of engine mods?


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

don't know if these pics were taken before gordon got it, but it's sitting much higher off the road now!

apparently he had a touch of bother getting it into his driveway?!?!?

i get the pleasure of seeing this car nearly everyday!! awsome in the metal


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Now thats lairy! lol bet it gots a lot of unwanted attention from the little Saxo chavs  They probably think that you are trying to copy them nd their R-tec crew with that bodykit...Little do they know that the kit on that skyline probably costs more than their car pmsl 

Mods look very tasty!!! ARC everywhere.... Catch tank, hard pipe kit, intercooler, airbox etc... The most expensive parts in Japan at the moment.

I remember one of their special titanium exhausts that was on display at Crystal in Chiba was around the £3k mark  

Gez


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Seen this car in the flesh earlier this year at Ben Linneys. Absoloutely gorgeous. The side skirts have finished the car off well and goes wih the front bumper. 

Looks awesome if you ask me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Glad to see your enjoying her  


Saw these on MLR  



















Hope you can make it to Santa Pod sometime


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

those pics were taken last weekend at crail... got to admit, it looked awsome heading down the strip


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

beautiful car.engine looks like its been breathed on a bit 





Gez said:


> bet it gots a lot of unwanted attention from the little Saxo chavs  They probably think that you are trying to copy them nd their R-tec crew with that bodykit...Little do they know that the kit on that skyline probably costs more than their car pmsl
> 
> 
> Gez


enough of the saxo owner bashing.some of us are genuine petrol heads.(i dont own one single item of burberry clothing and have no gay bodykit).and as for r-tec,dont get me started on them.bunch of jokes the whole company.i would'nt go to them for a light bulb.


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

I will post full spec soon. she has 550bhp.I got Rod Bell to fit an apexi ecu, apexi boost controller and nismo air flow meters recently ,and got him to map and set it up.that guy is nuts he had me take it off the clock several times mapping it.scared the sh*t out of me and i was driving!!!  well worth the 4hr drive though. and that is the height it is sitting at now but Boab is right i had to raise it to get it in my drive,could only get my fingers under bumper when i first got it.also that titanium exhaust Gez mentioned is on my car,it has a full titanium exhaust system per turbo.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Very nice looking car, and the motor looks a bit special too.

Gonna have to admit to accidentally reading Max Power here, but was this car featured on a single page thing in the magazine a month or three ago?

How did it get on at Crail?


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

howdo gordon,

welcome to the site mate... hope you'll be attending some future meets (work permitting of course  )


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Boab, i will be there if i get an invite  I ran a 13.05 at the last crail but have ran a 12.3 before,plenty still to come.still got my nos with all the toys to fit


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Ah I think I spotted this car at Knockhill a few weeks ago, very nice did not manage a close look as it was pi22ing it down at the time.
mabe bump into you at one of the events next year.


----------



## Patrick_Bateman (Oct 17, 2004)

I posted those pics on the mlr, got a wee film clip of it too somewhere. Awesome car, everything done right looks the part. Gordon what do you do to afford a car like that mate, i fink im in the wrong job lol!!


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

Patrick,I pimp my wifes ass  only joking. I work in michelin making tyres a bit like a battery hen, doing continental shifts 12hr nightshifts,back shifts etc. crap job alright money.having a car loan since i was 17(im 30 now  ) is how i managed it and liking beans on toast helps too  well skint now though!!!!


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

lol, welcome to michelin skyline owners club!

all you need to enter is a skyline and the ability to do the ham!!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi Gordon

car looks awsom, look forwrd to meeting you again at crail soon.

p.s good to see it getting used like it should

K


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Stunning car m8. Hope to give it the once over at Crail soon.. Really nice to see an R34 up here in Scotland and one looking so nice--what can i say...Good luck with the car.


----------



## Nismo_boi (Oct 18, 2004)

nice car i have also seen that on skylinecentre but i think that skyline r34s are the best and it is a very nice car


----------



## AWD Pulsar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice car m8.I should know....I'm the only lucky bugger that Gordy's given a shot of it  

BTW is that dangerous Dave (ex grey pulsar??) hows it going m8....R32 nice one!!

Dave


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Hello mate (AWD Pulsar)yep theres only one plonker that would stick to that nick name, the Pulsar lives in Birmingham now, the 32's off the road at the mo. but it will be back for next year doing the business hopefully.


----------



## AWD Pulsar (Nov 11, 2004)

(Dangerous Dave) That name kind of sticks in your head!

So you've been bitten by the Skyline bug too, is it off the road for some mods or are you trying to get it as shiny as your pulsar was??  

Tempted by a Skyline myself, that's why I'm lurking in here  

Dave (not so dangerous)


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Had her since Feb no looking back now, mods I'm keeping it under my hat see wot time brings it was fairly well moded when I bought it had few problems along the way and then one huge problem in the shape of a cracked block .Anyway good excuse although one I could have done without to do a little bit more, and yes if its not welded on its pollish'd and painted lol.
Hope to catch up with you soon Dave.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

verry nice gtr , do you have any pics from inside im concidering a red or blue race seats . thanks and good luck with here


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Is this the same car that has the Nur badge on it?


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

yes my car has v-spec II nur badges on it but its just a v-spec. seen a real nur at Rod Bells the other week was a goldy light green colour had £9000 worth of 3L os giken block was 750bhp with quite small turbos. beatiful car and engine,the guys total bill was £24000     send me your email address if you want pics.
ps. wont be at crail on sunday am working 12hr shift  will be at edzel next weekend though


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hmmm, dont think it was fair to price those figures, im not bothered, but this board seems to be very private about costs.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Gordon Adam said:


> yes my car has v-spec II nur badges on it but its just a v-spec. seen a real nur at Rod Bells the other week was a goldy light green colour had £9000 worth of 3L os giken block was 750bhp with quite small turbos. beatiful car and engine,the guys total bill was £24000     send me your email address if you want pics.
> ps. wont be at crail on sunday am working 12hr shift  will be at edzel next weekend though


do you not think it better to have V-Spec badges than try to say its a Nur?
every Skyline owner can tell just looking at it and from a fair distance too that it aint a Nur! only folk you will fool are chavs in their corsa's and nova's


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

the nur badges were on the car when i bought it so i am not trying to fool anyone, also i couldn't care what chav's or anyone else thinks the car is,it looks pretty good to me! The reason I think the Japanese owner put nur badges on it is because he put some nur parts on it-n1 turbos,n1 brakes etc.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Gordon Adam said:


> the nur badges were on the car when i bought it so i am not trying to fool anyone, also i couldn't care what chav's or anyone else thinks the car is,it looks pretty good to me! The reason I think the Japanese owner put nur badges on it is because he put some nur parts on it-n1 turbos,n1 brakes etc.


hawd the bus big chief, i never said the car didn't look good but having Nur badges on it takes the shine off it.

if i put escort cossie brakes on a mk4 escort does that make it a Cosworth?


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

can anyone help me post spec of my car?  
cheers G


----------



## R34 JimmyC (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon, Very nice motor. I was looking at that on Autotrader but couldn't afford the asking price.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Fantastic car Gordon, hope you enjoy it. :smokin:


----------



## JDMcd8 (Aug 10, 2004)

looks good, love the wheel selection!


----------

